# Telcel in Nuevo Laredo



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm driving from Laredo to Chapala September 29, 30. In N. Laredo I'll need to get a sim card for the Telcel Amiga plan. I want to avoid centro and use the Telcel store in the shopping center at Rt. 85 and Lago de Chapala. The fastest and easiest route, and with the least traffic seems to be Luis Donaldo Colosio exiting just south of the golf course on Transformación, then Republica and Tomas Flores to the University Autonoma and skirting that on the south connecting with Pedro Morales/Lago de Chapala to the shopping center. 

What I don't know is if all the Telcel stores open at 8:00 am. In the US some of the stores in shopping centers don't open until 10:00. Anyone know? Are there any problems with this plan? I want to get on my way as quickly as I can and get on to Matehuala. Thanks.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Telcel, la Red en tus manos

Hours appear to be Monday through Sunday 10am to 8pm


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

joaquinx said:


> Telcel, la Red en tus manos
> 
> Hours appear to be Monday through Sunday 10am to 8pm


That's bad news. It appears that the Telmex on Gonzalez opens at 8 am but I want to avoid centro ... parking, for one reason. I also see that Coppel in the same area (85/Lago Chapala) opens at 10:00, too. However, it looks like the Walmart there opens at 7 am. Would they be able to sell and install the Telcel card and plan?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

OXXO stores also sell Telcel SIM cards and will call Telcel to activate it. The Amigo Plan isn't much of a plan. It's pay as you go. You get voice, SMS, and data. The initial chip doesn't give you much time and It might be best to buy some time. Perhaps 100 to 200 pesos worth.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

joaquinx said:


> OXXO stores also sell Telcel SIM cards and will call Telcel to activate it. The Amigo Plan isn't much of a plan. It's pay as you go. You get voice, SMS, and data. The initial chip doesn't give you much time and It might be best to buy some time. Perhaps 100 to 200 pesos worth.


That will work just fine. Thanks.

I chose the Amiga plan just to have something for the trip and I can decide later what to use for the longer term. It's just that I need to have something in case I run into a car problem, accident or anything else -- I've read the horror stories of not having auto insurance and I want to be able to contact the company, if necessary.

And I will buy more time when I'm having it installed. Thanks again.


----------

